# Ands in drop f or drop f# tuning?



## jds93 (Dec 3, 2012)

does anyone know of any bands that tune to drop f or drop f# on ther 7 or 8s?


----------



## skisgaar (Dec 3, 2012)

Vildhjarta play drop F and G standard on their songs...y'know...if you like construction work...


----------



## no_dice (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm pretty sure some Acacia Strain stuff is in F#


----------



## habicore_5150 (Dec 3, 2012)

some of the songs that these guys do are in drop F


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Dec 3, 2012)

no_dice said:


> I'm pretty sure some Acacia Strain stuff is in F#


its in F standard

heres a list i posted a while ago animals as leaders, all shall perish, the acacia strain, rooks, uneven structure, vildhjarta, we are the illusion.


----------



## no_dice (Dec 3, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> its in F standard
> 
> heres a list i posted a while ago animals as leaders, all shall perish, the acacia strain, rooks, uneven structure, vildhjarta, we are the illusion.



All of it? I could swear I was trying to learn one of their songs once and I had to tune down a half step from G to match them. ...then again, there is always the 1st fret.


----------



## as_i_am (Dec 4, 2012)

Xerath are in drop F#


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 4, 2012)

drop F# reporting in.


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 4, 2012)

and im pretty sure wormwood was in F standard, while death is the only mortal is in drop F if im not mistaken


----------



## IxBEARTOOTHxI (Jul 1, 2014)

kevdes93 said:


> and im pretty sure wormwood was in F standard, while death is the only mortal is in drop F if im not mistaken



I know at least The hills have eyes off of wormwood is drop F, no clue on what DITOM though.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jul 1, 2014)

You can play Meshuggah in Drop F.

I know how to play Burzum's "Spell of Destruction" in four different tunings, except the the original E standard tuning, lulz.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 1, 2014)

Northlane  they use mostly drop Ab and drop F IIRC

I've also learned some After the Burial in drop F, though they use F standard for most of their 8 string songs.


----------



## rockskate4x (Jul 6, 2014)

Rivers of Nihil do drop F# on ibanez rgd 7 strings with 10-52 +74 gauge strings


----------



## Mordecai (Nov 16, 2015)

rockskate4x said:


> Rivers of Nihil do drop F# on ibanez rgd 7 strings with 10-52 +74 gauge strings



you just taught me something valuable sorry for the necro bump.


----------



## Judge Shred (May 31, 2019)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> its in F standard
> 
> heres a list i posted a while ago animals as leaders, all shall perish, the acacia strain, rooks, uneven structure, vildhjarta, we are the illusion.




Wormwood is in drop f actually and everything since then. Continent was drop a and before that they were drop g#


----------



## Judge Shred (May 31, 2019)

Curbstomp au from Australia are in drop f, the last ten seconds of life, and varials are also drop f  
I like how some of last ten seconds and curbstomps heaviest breakdowns are actually higher up the fretboard than just the open and first few frets etc hah.


----------



## Judge Shred (May 31, 2019)

And they play drop f on 6 string baritone guitars 




Judge Shred said:


> Curbstomp au from Australia are in drop f, the last ten seconds of life, and varials are also drop f
> I like how some of last ten seconds and curbstomps heaviest breakdowns are actually higher up the fretboard than just the open and first few frets etc hah.


nd b


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 31, 2019)

Architects don't play 7s but you could play their material on a 7 in drop F#

They tune their 6s to C# G# E B F# F# so the low C# is cut out.


----------

